
I wrote a book teaching developers how to create an App's Back end in 12 minutes - alegar
https://leanpub.com/appwrite-up-and-running/
======
alegar
I created the backend for my app in 12 minutes it deals with users, database
and storage. Then I decided to teach people with a book.

Website: [https://leanpub.com/appwrite-up-and-
running/](https://leanpub.com/appwrite-up-and-running/)

Highlights:

\- Aimed at people who have previous web and mobile app experience. \- Working
wiht a Free open source app development platform. \- Readers are encouraged to
create something following the book's project. \- Platform introduction so
they can create backends for any kind of App. \- Instructions on how to self
host the backend server. \- Includes source code.

If anyone has ideas of how to reach people who are getting into webapp or
mobile app stuff and struggling with backend programming, would love to hear
them!

